# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  New Zouk ordered   :o)

## Ed Benzedrine

Finally got around to ordering a new instrument ...
soooo.....

I have a Bouzouki currently underway with Thomas Buchanan   :Grin:  :Grin: 

Will post up some details etc, once its here ... and a sound sample too.

I'll ask Thomas if maybe he could take a couple of pics... so that I can post them up.

Chuffed to bits  !     :Wink:  :Grin:  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Tom Wright

Cheers, indeed. I ordered a 10-string mandolin from Tom a couple of weeks ago. It will be rosewood back and ebony fingerboard/bridge.

There's a Buchanan OM owner here, we could form a social group.

----------

